# Benefiztour "Rund um den Solling" am 4.10.



## Dirkinho (24. September 2008)

Moin,

am 4.10. findet die "Tour rund um den Solling" zu Gunsten der deutschen Knochenmarkspende statt. Startgebühr bzw. Spende sind 10 Euro. Geboten werden hierfür 118 km und 1500 hm, teils Wald teils Asphalt sowie ein Trikot und Pannenbegleitfahrzeug. 
Eine Vorbesprechung findet bereits am 2.10. um 18 Uhr in Lüchtringen, Südstrasse 3a (Radtke) statt.
Start ist am 4.10 um 9 Uhr in Lüchtringen, genauer Ort wird noch bekannt gegeben.

Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## hanshansen (24. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich freue mich, daß du Werbung für unsere Tour machst. Leider muß ich sagen das es kein Trikot geben wird. Wir hätten 35 Teuronen pro Person benötigt um die Kosten dafür zu decken und hatten Angst es würde die Leute abschrecken.
Jetzt kaufen wir von den Startgeldern Startnummern welche man aufkleben kann und die kosten etwa 80 Teuronen.
Der Rest den du geschrieben hast stimmt genau und wir hoffen auf möglichst viele Teilnehmer. Am vergangenen Samstag haben wir bei super Wettter die Tour mit 7 Leuten gefharen und alle waren begeistert.

Danke und Gruß

hanshansen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir überlegen uns ggf. noch mitzufahren. Im Schlepptau habe ich zwei schnelle 17-jährige, in der Zeitung stand, dass eine Teilnahme ab 18 möglich ist. Dies wäre ein k.o.-Kriterium, daher die konkrete Frage: können die beiden dabei sein?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hanshansen (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Die Vorbereitungen für unsere diesjährige "Nicht reden sondern radeln" tour sind im Gange.

Wir würden uns freuen, recht viele von euch dabei zu haben.

Ebenfalls für Hinweise und Anregungen sind wir  jederzeit offen.

Hier unsere aktuelle Home Page:

http://www.rund-um-den-solling.de.tl

Danke und Gruß

Mariohttp://www.rund-um-den-solling.de.tl/


----------



## uwero (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Mario,

wir sind selbstverständlich DABEI, 

viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## hanshansen (16. Juni 2009)

Na da bin ich stark von ausgegangen....

Gruß

Mario


----------



## hanshansen (8. Juli 2009)

Wir haben die geplante Rennradstrecke mal abgefahren und hatten das "Garmin" von Walter Gieffers dabei.

Die Daten sind nun auf unserer Internetseite abrufbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke und viel Spass beim anschauen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2009)

hört sich gut an!

bei einigermaßen gutem wetter werde ich wohl auch mitradeln und dann wohl meine erste tour über 120km machen. 1500hm sind ja auf der länge nichts bewegendes.


----------



## hanshansen (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo und Gruß nach Minden

Wir freuen uns über jeden Radsportler, der sich uns anschliesst und diese Tour mitmacht.

Hat allen Beteiligten im vergangenen Jahr Spass gemacht und ist außerdem für einen guten Zweck.

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2009)

den weg in den solling kenne ich ja mittlerweile schon auswendig. 
bin diesen jahr schon 3 rennen dort gefahren. zuletzt letztes wochenende. 

mal sehen ob ich noch wen mitbringen kann.


----------



## Vokkar (18. August 2009)

Oh, klasse, hab mich schon gefragt, obs dieses Jahr auch wieder stattfindet.
Bin wieder dabei, wenns Wetter nicht zu mies wird und Schnee auszuschließen ist.
Gibts dann noch ne online-Meldemöglichkeit, oder muss man am 02.10. vorbeikommen?
Sportive Grüße
vom
Vokkar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanshansen (20. August 2009)

Hallo

Also es gibt ab spätestens Sonntag den 23.08. die Möglichkeit sich online anzumelden. Sollte das aber nicht klappen, schreib mir einfach ne mail und ich gebe dir dann die Kontonummer für die überweisung der 10 Teuronen Startgeld.

Ausserdem werden wir ab sofort richtig die "Werbetrommel" rühren und wir hoffen, daß es eine große Teilnehmerzahl mit dabei ist.

Es wird in Lüchtringen einige Attraktionen auch für Besucher geben, aber dazu dann noch genaueres.

Ansonsten immer fragen!

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## hanshansen (30. August 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Hier nun der Link zu unserer neuen Site:

*http://www.rund-um-den-solling.de/*

*Bitte meldet euch nun fleissig an und seid am 04.10. mit dabei !*

*Danke und Gruß*

*Mario*


----------



## hanshansen (5. September 2009)

Frage

Wer hat Lust am 12.09.09 um 09:00 Uhr an der "Star" Tankstelle (Weserbrücke, Flossplatz) zu sein. Wir werden die Generalprobe unserer Mountainbiketour machen.
Heißt im Klartext, jeder der mal die Runde machen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen und kann sich hier kurz mal melden. Nehmt etwas Geld, zu trinken und Kondition mit!!!!
Ich denke wir sind gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder in Höxter.

Ach, wie findet ihr unsere neue Seite?

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## uwero (5. September 2009)

Hi Mario,

normalerweise wären wir gerne dabei .... Ab Donnerstag sind wir aber zur Hobby-Weltmeisterschaft in Saalbach.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hanshansen (6. September 2009)

Hallo

Na dann viel Spass und Erfolg in Saalbach.

Ich hoffe es finden sich noch ein paar Leute zum mitfahren.

Schönes We allen und Gruß!

Mario


----------



## Rinnetaler (13. September 2009)

hanshansen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Na dann viel Spass und Erfolg in Saalbach.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

ich hätte noch Fragen zur Strecke und zum Ablauf:

1. Die Distanzen und die Höhenmeter von der Rennrad- und MTB Strecke sind laut Homepage identisch. Sind das die selben Strecken oder wird das MTB - Rennen auf den Routen des Sollinger MTB Reviers ausgetragen. 

2. Erfolgt, wie bei einem Rennen, ein Massenstart oder gibt es einen Startzeitraum, wie bei einer RTF. 

3. Ist die Veranstaltung also überhaupt ein Rennen oder eher eine Ausfahrt oder Tour.

Danke - Gruß Steffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanshansen (13. September 2009)

Hallo Rinnetaler 

Die MTB und Rennradstrecke sind zum größten Teil identisch. Wir werden die MTBs aber 2 mal durch geschotterte Waldwege führen. Unser Ziel ist es aber, die Beiden Gruppen an den 2 Verpflegungspunkten wieder zusammenzuführen.
Wir nutzen im Wald auch kleine Abschnitte des MTB Reviers.

Der Start erfogt als so eine Art Massenstart, aber unsere Veanstaltung ist KEIN Rennen, sondern eine gemeinsame Tour durch unserern schönen Solling. Somit gibt es keine Gewinner oder Verlierer. 

Im Vordergrund steht der Gedanke "Nicht reden sondern radeln" und unsere Sponsoren spenden Geld für die DKMS.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du kommen würdest!

Danke und Gruß

Mario



Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte noch Fragen zur Strecke und zum Ablauf:
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshansen (13. September 2009)

Resüme der gestrigen MTB Tour

Zuerst einmal einen großen Dank an Bernhard aus Derental. Er ist gemeinsam mit uns gestern die komplette Tour gefahren und hat sich sehr wacker geschlagen. 

Leider waren wir nur 4 stramme Radler!

Ich will hoffen, daß er noch positive Werbung für uns macht und das er dann am 04.10. mit dabei ist!

Gruß und Dank

Mario


----------



## R-E-H (22. September 2009)

Ich bin aus HX und würde gerne an der Tour teilnehmen. Mich würde interessieren, wie lange die kurze MTB-Runde etwa dauert oder dauern darf? Ich bin letzten So. die Strecke HX-Boffzen-Fbg-Derental-Winnefeld-Schönhagen-Neuhaus-Fbg und wieder nach Hx zurück gefahren und habe für die nicht ganz 60 Km etwas mehr als 3 Std gebraucht (Schnitt etwas unter 20). Ich fahre ja nur "just for fun". Allerdings auch mit dem nötigen Ehrgeiz, nur der "Bremsklotz" will ich bei der Tour auch nicht sein. Macht es Sinn, sich als Freizeit-Fahrer anzumelden?
Gruß R-E-H


----------



## hanshansen (23. September 2009)

Hallo R E H

Also bei uns ist jeder herzlich willkommen, der mitmachen möchte. Es wird keine Rennen und erst recht wird keiner "ausgelacht" wegen schlechter Leistung!!!

Wenn du schreibst, daß du die Runde von 60 km in 3 Stunden gefahren bist, so ist das absolut ok.

Wir werden definitiv eine große, bunt gemischte Truppe sein und wollen gemeinsam "radeln und nicht reden".

Also hier noch einmal für alle INTERESSIERTEN meldet euch bis zum 25.09. 09 auf unserer Hompage an und kommt am 04.10.09 bis um 09:00 Uhr nach Lüchtringen ins Tennisheim.

UM ALLES GUT ORGANIESIEREN ZU KÖNNEN BENÖTIGEN WIR EINE ungefähre TEILNEHMERZAHL!!!

Wir freuen uns schon und hoffen auf gutes Gelingen.

Danke und Gruß

Armin und Mario


----------



## Rinnetaler (23. September 2009)

@ hanshansen - auf eurer Page steht aber der 28.09. als letzt möglicher Termin. 



hanshansen schrieb:


> Hallo R E H
> 
> Also bei uns ist jeder herzlich willkommen, der mitmachen möchte. Es wird keine Rennen und erst recht wird keiner "ausgelacht" wegen schlechter Leistung!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshansen (24. September 2009)

Jau, Rinnetaler hat Recht!!!

Letzter Anmeldetermin 28.09. 2009.

Also los Leute traut euch.

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## R-E-H (24. September 2009)

Ich habe mich jetzt angemeldet; und noch einige Arbeitskollegen auf die Tour aufmerksam gemacht. Der ein oder andere wird wohl auch noch teilnehmen.
Bis dahin.


----------



## hanshansen (25. September 2009)

Klasse, feiert nicht so doll Huxori.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende 

Mario


----------



## hanshansen (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute

Also, nun gilt es.

Wir haben etwas über 50 Meldungen und hoffen auf gutes Wetter und gutes Gelingen.

Drückt mal kräftig die Daumen für uns.

Ich melde mich erst NACH der Tour wieder!

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## R-E-H (1. Oktober 2009)

Na, das Wetter soll ja nicht so berauschend werden. Ich denke, wenn wir nicht ertrinken in den Regenfluten und nicht vom Sturm verblasen werden, sollten wir wohl doch Spaß haben,
Dann bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin JUngs,

wir konnten heute Abend bei der Vorbesprechung nicht dabei sein. Am Sonntag morgen kommen wir trotz der  Wettvorhersage....

Bis Sonntag 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hanshansen (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute

Heute Abend finde ich nun mal ein wenig Zeit für ein Resüme unserer Veranstaltung vom 04.01.09.

Zuerst noch einmal einen großen Dank an alle Sponsoren, Helfer und Teilnehmer.

Ich als "Mitorganisator" und Fahrer der MTB Strecke fand alles gelungen und würde mich an dieser Stelle über Anregungen und Meinungen zu der Veranstaltung freuen.

Wir werden im kommenden Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder etwas organisieren und hoffen auf EURE Unterstützung.

Wer Bilder von der Tour haben möchte, kann sich gern bei mir melden. Es sind sehr viele gemacht worden und ich kann diese dann kopieren oder auf einen Stick ziehen.

Danke und Gruß

Mario

PS: danke noch an die "Jungen Wilden" die mich so gut mitgezogen haben!!!


----------



## hanshansen (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein Foto vom Ziel...


----------



## SollingTourer (6. Oktober 2009)

Jo Mario,
dann lad mal deinen Stick auf. Wenn du mir sagst wo du wohnst komm ich morgen vorbei.
Gruss Frank


----------



## uwero (7. Oktober 2009)

... hätte ich auch gerne, werde Dir den "jungen Stier" mal mit Stick vorbeischicken. Musst bei ihm den Bremsfallschirm ziehen wenn er kommt ....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hanshansen (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs

Wohne in der Bergstrasse 3 HX und brenne mal n paar Scheiben.
Morgen ist aber mit vorbeikommen schlecht. Bin nach der Arbeit noch unterwegs.

Freitag ab 18:00 Uhr klingeln bei Hanker und alles geht klar.

Uwe, ich schmeiss einfach n paar Nägel hin, dann bremsen die "Jungen Wilden"  von alleine!

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## mneumann123aolc (9. Oktober 2009)

hi 
besten dank für dei ausfahrt. hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. 
kannst mir ja auch ne scheibe nach Wittenberge rüber werfen.
habe auch noch nen paar wenige bilder, zwar nur mit dem handy gemacht, aber ich kann sie ja mal hoch laden.
wer will, kann ja einfach die datei laden und auspacken.
http://rapidshare.com/files/290843926/DKMS2.exe
schöne grüße aus dem Flachland an die Radler.


----------



## hanshansen (31. Dezember 2009)

Auf diesem Wege möchte ich allen ein erfreuliches Jahr 2010 wünschen und hoffe im Oktober 2010 wieder all vollzählig bei unserer Veranstaltung  "RudS" zu sehen.

Also Dank an alle Sponsoren, Helfer und Teilnehmer!!!!

hanshansen

PS. Die Bilder der Tour 2009 schmoren noch bei mir!


----------



## SollingTourer (31. Dezember 2009)

Melde mich die Tage noch mal bei dir. Möchte die Bilder schon gern haben.

Guten Rutsch,

Frank Heine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanshansen (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute und Radspoertfreunde

Am 02.10.2010 ist es wieder soweit!!!

Es startet die 3. "Rund um den Solling" Tour, kurz RudS genannt.

Es gibt dieses mal einige Veränderungen, incl geänderter Startzeit für die kurze Strecke und eine gewisse Anzahl hochwertiger Shirts für einen kleinen Aufpreis auf die Startgbühr.

Also los auf die Räder und dann unserer aktuallisierte Seite ansehen!

Hier der Link:http://www.rund-um-den-solling.de/

Wir freuen uns schon.

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## R-E-H (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Armin und Mario,
ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 
Ralph


----------



## hanshansen (21. Juli 2010)

ANKÜNDIGUNG!!

An alle Freunde der "Rund um den Solling Tour".

Wir fahren die Rennradrunde am 24.07. um 09:00 Uhr zum testen.
Treffpunkt ist die Tankstelle an der Weserbrücke.

ALLE SIND HERZLICH EINGELADEN!

Nehmt genug zu trinken mit, ich denke es wird heiss werden.

Armin und meine Wenigkeit freuen sich auf rege Teilnahme zu dieser "Testveranstaltung".

Danke und Gruß

Mario​


----------



## Paulpansen (23. Juli 2010)

Hi,

was heißt den Rennradrunde? Gibts auch ne MTB-Runde? 

Grüße,
Paul


----------



## hanshansen (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Holzmindener

Ja, es gibt auch eine MTB Runde, aber nicht komplett im Wald sondern an die Rennradrunde angelehnt.

Fahren mit MTB in Schönhagen in den Wald bis nach Silberborn hoch und dann bei Hohlenberg wieder in den Wald bis Oelkassen. Der Rest ist Strasse. Das ist übrigens unsere "richtige" Rund um den Solling (RudS) Tour.

Kannst gern auf unserer HP schauen, einfach Rund um den Solling eingeben und dann klappt das schon.

Danke und Gruß

Mario


----------



## hanshansen (9. August 2010)

Hallo Freunde und Gefährten

Ab Heite ist unsere Home Page wieder aktualisiert.

Bitte traut Euch und verhelft unserer Tour zu einem neuen Rekord was die Teilnehmer und die Spendengelder angeht.

Heisst im Klartext wir sollten gemeinsam wenigstens 70 Fahrer und so um die 4000 Teuronen spenden könne, dann wären wir zufrieden!

Armin und ich sind frohen Mutes und stecken gemeinsam mit unseren Mitstreitern (Möhrlin und Co.) mitten in der Organisation:

Hier unsere Seite:

http://www.rund-um-den-solling.de/


Danke und immer Luft aufm Reifen

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanshansen (6. September 2010)

Also die Zeit vergeht und laut meines Freundes und Mitstreiter Armin haben sich bis zum Samstag den 04.09.10 schon über 70 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Der Großteil davon mit unserem offiziellem Shirt 2010.

Ich bin Zuversichtlich, daß wir die 100 knacken werden.

Helft uns bitte dabei und kommt am 02.10. nach Lüchtringen ins Tennisheim!!!

Danke und Gruß

Armin und Mario


----------



## NoBrakeR (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich gestern angemeldet. Ich halte die Veranstaltung für eine unterstützenswerte Aktion.

So ganz habe ich es aber noch nicht verstanden. Fahren alle Teilnehmer in einer Gruppe zusammen oder jeder in dem Tempo, das er möchte?

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## hanshansen (18. September 2010)

Hallo Raph

ALso unsere Tour ist definitiv kein Rennen, sondern als "gemeinsame" Ausfahrt 8so will ich es mal nennen) gedacht.

Gefahren wird so wie jeder kann und dabei bilden sich natürlich auch kleiner Gruppen. Wir versuchen dann gemeinsam mit unseren Helfern (Auto und Motorräder) diese Gruppen immer wieder zusammen zu bringen!

So also ist der Plan und das hat eigentlich in den vergangenen 2 Jahren ganz gut funktioniert. Dieses Mal sind wir schon über 100 Leute und das kann echt richtig Klasse werden.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!!

Danke und bis zum 02.10.

Mario


----------



## uwero (1. Oktober 2010)

ÄÄÄhmmm Mario,

in der Überschrift etc. steht 04.10..  Vielleicht ist es gut nochmals zu posten, dass die Tour morgen am 02.10.2010 stattfindet.

Bis morgen um 09.00h!

Viele Grüße Uwe

@aber Montags wären auch nicht soviele Fahrer(innen) vor Ort.


----------



## SollingTourer (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, dieses Jahr war die Tour wieder bestens organisiert.
Was mir besonders gefallen hat war das Armin und Mario die Gruppe immer durch Kurzstopps wieder zusammengezogen haben.
Auch das Helferteam hat einen guten Job gemacht. 
Grosses Lob an die Veranstalter und das Helferteam,
gruß, Frank


----------



## uwero (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, da schließe ich mich gleich an. Super Veranstaltung, tolles Team!

Wir sind 2011 wieder dabei!!!!!  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## drumsdw (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Respekt den Veranstaltern und allen Helfern und Helferinnen zollen! Ganz klasse organisiert. Mit viel Herzblut und mittlerweile viel Wissen, wie man so etwas macht. Im nächsten Jahr kann man sich dann auch bestimmt online anmelden. Aber immer schön einen Schritt nach dem nächsten. Ach ja: im nächsten Jahr bin ich natürlich wieder dabei!!!! Und ich bringe dann auch die rote Laterne, die ich mir dieses Jahr so hart erkämpft habe, mit. Und irgendwann mache ich dann auch bei der Bergwertung in der Rühler Schweiz mit.

Ach ja, ehe ich's vergesse: Die Brötchen waren wieder oberlecker! Danke an alle, die die Messer geschwungen haben. Alleine dafür muss man sich schon anmelden.

Gruß nochmal an Armin und Mario
von Walter


----------



## hanshansen (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Radfreunde

Vielen Dank im Namen aller Helfer und "Mitorganisatoren"!
Armin und mich freut es ganz besonders, wenn es Euch gefallen hat. Die komplette Truppe mit über 120 Radlern zu 2 unterschiedlichen Zeiten so zu betreuen, daß alle zufrieden sind war unser Ziel.

Es ist niemand gestürzt und außer einigen "Plattfüssen" und einem Speichenbruch ist mir nichts weiter zu Ohren gekommen.

Leider hab ich von 3 Radlern im Ziel eine 6Minus erhalten, da diese Jungs wohl absolut nicht gut betreut worden sind, was die Hinweise zur Streckenführung und die Verpflegung angeht. Auf diesem Weg noch einmal Entschuldigung an diese Kollegen, aber ich hab im Moment noch keine Lösung für das Problem.

Im Grossen und Ganzen war aber die Resonanz schon direkt nach der Tour sehr positiv und das bestärkt uns natürlich weiter zu machen

Nochmals Vielen Dank und bis Bald Armin und Mario


----------



## drumsdw (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Armin, hallo Mario,

da will  bzw. muss ich mich ja gleich einschalten: Von der 6 minus ziehen wir aber mal gleich 3 fette Punkte "fürs Bemühen ansonsten" ab. Bleibt also nur noch eine 3-  Ich bin ja nun der absolut letzte gewesen, der ins Ziel gekommen ist und musste von daher auch sehen, wie ich zurecht gekommen bin. Das mit der Strekcenführung bzw. der Ausschilderung war auch für mich, der ich die Tour ja nun schon zum dritten Mal fahren, lediglich in Stadtoldendorf wegen der Baustelle ein Problem. Vielleicht wäre ich an der Stelle auch nach Lenne gefahren  Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht so genau geschaut habe, ob irgendwo Hinweissschilder standen. Ich glaube nicht.... Aber es wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn es nicht noch ein paar Sachen zu verbessern gäbe, oder? Ach ja: An den Verpflegungsstellen (sowohl bei Silberborn als auch in bodenwerder) habe ich super leckere Brötchen und Kaffee bekommen. Obwohl ich wie gesagt mit der roten Laterne rumgefahren bin. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Insofern von mir: eine glatte 1+. Setzen und weitermachen.

Walter


----------



## uwero (8. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar, Walter liegt richtig:  1

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

